# Feathered soon?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Is this chick going to be feathered soon and it didn't look like a boy right? It was supposed to be a pullet








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like its feathering now. The pic it to fuzzy to tell male from female. Get a good side shot and good face pic.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

These two would be the ones going out because I have one that's only like a week would you think they could go out soon? They are to rough with my little chick

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Them going out entirely depends on your set up and the temp outside. Unfortunately there is no magic number for that one. We still have 2-3' of snow on the ground and temps below freezing, so even though in the summer my chicks would be in an outside brooder with heat lamp by 5 weeks, the chicks I have now will be inside till mid-may at the very least. 

Also, the feather you use for sexing are the hackle and saddle. Both of these are not quite in yet or in enough on this chick, for me to tell anyways. And the comb isn't clearly visible on my little phone here. Someone else might be able to give sexing a better go, but I'm thinking you may need to wait a few additional weeks.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

